# Rank Konoha 13 from Strongest to Weakest



## MisterMinato23 (Jun 15, 2014)

How would it be ranked by you guys?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto and Sauce

"Gap beyond measurement"

Sakura
Choji / Lee


Others


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Sakura
4. Rock Lee
5. Neji
6. Choji
7. Shikamaru
8. Shino
9. Ino
10. Hinata
11. Kiba
12. Tenten


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2014)

Is Sai the 13th?

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke

ridiculous gap

3. Sakura
4. Rock Lee
5. Neji

gap

6. Choji
7. Hinata
8. Shino
9. Sai
10. Shikamaru
11. Kiba
12. Tenten
13. Ino (is more useful with her jutsu but is just plain weaker than everyone else)


----------



## Bonly (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto/Sasuke
Sakura
Choji
Rock Lee
Sai
Neji
Shika
Shino
Kiba
Hinata
Ino
Tenten


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto / Sasuke
Sakura
Rock Lee
Chouji
Neji
Kiba
Hinata
Sai
Shikamaru / Ino
Shino
Tenten​​


----------



## Itachі (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto/Sasuke
Sakura
Rock Lee
Choji
Neji
Kiba
Shino
Hinata
Sai
Shikamaru
Ino
Tenten


----------



## Naiad (Jun 15, 2014)

I leave out naruto and Sasuke for good reasons

1.Sakura
2.Chouji
3.Lee
4.Neji
5.Kiba
6.Hinata, Ino
7.Shikamaru
8.Tenten
9.Shino

the List would be different if we would go after overall skills or counting the importance of characters by their support abilitys!

that would be;

1.Sakura/Ino
2.Shikamaru
3.Neji
4.Hinata
5.Shino
6.Kiba
7.Chouji/Lee
8.Tenten


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto is at 1st number.

and Tenten is at 13th.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Sakura
4. Neji
5. Lee
6. Choji
7. Kiba
8. Sai
9. Shikamaru
10. Ino
11. Shino
12. Hinata
13. Tenten

Naturally, A>B>C logic doesn't work, so of course some people lower down the list can beat certain people higher up the list, and vice versa.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto / Sasuke
Sakura
Chouji
Rock Lee
Neji
Sai
Kiba
Ino
Shikamaru
Shino
Hinata
Tenten


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto/Sasuke
Sakura
Choji/Rock Lee/Neji
Shikamaru
Kiba
Sai
Shino/Ino
Hinata
Tenten


----------



## Rational1955 (Jun 15, 2014)

Based on who would generally do best in a fight with no prep and no help.

Sakura
Rock Lee
Neji
Sai
Shino
Chouji
Kiba
Tenten
Hinata(if she knows kaiten she would be above Kiba and Tenten...possibly Chouji)
Shikamaru
Ino

Kishimoto if you're reading this tell us who's list is correct lol.  I'm biased towards Neji but I won't let my bias affect my ranking of them.  I do believe however that we haven't seen the full extent of his powers...if we do I have a feeling things will change.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 15, 2014)

In direct combat:

Naruto and Sasuke

Sakura
Chouji 
Lee/Neji
Sai
Shino
Kiba
Shikamaru
Tenten w/ fan
Hinata
Ino


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Naruto/Sasuke
2. Sakura
3. Choji
4. Lee
5. Neji
6. Kiba
7. Sai
8. Shino
9. Shikamaru
10. Hinata
11. Ino
12. Tenten


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Naruto and Sasuke
2. Sakura
3. Lee
4. Butterfly Choji
5. Neji
6. Shino
7. Sai
8. Kiba
9. Shikamaru
10. Hinata
11. Ino
12. Tenten


----------



## RBL (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Rock Lee/Sakura
4. Rock Lee/Sakura
5. Neji
6. Choji
7. Shino
8. Sai
9. Kiba With Akamaru
10. Shikamaru
11. TenTen
12. Hinata
13.- Ino [ino in a team is another story tho]


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Sakura
4. Chouji
5. Neji
6. Shikamaru
7. Hinata
8. Ino
9. Lee
10. Kiba
11. Shino
12. Tenten


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Sakura
4. Rock Lee
5. Choji
6. Neji 
7. Hinata
8. Shikamaru
9. Kiba
10. Ino
11. Shino
12. Tenten


----------



## MisterMinato23 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd say Rock Lee beats Neji and Neji and and Lee are above Sakura but Sakura is above everyone else.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 15, 2014)

Choji- can use butterfly w/o pills/mastery of clan jutsu
 Sai- ink hax, flight, scouting skill
 Neji- CQC dominance; sensing/tracking/scouting brilliance
 Kiba- tracking skill, shadow clone, peerless attack power
 Lee- (No gates) needs more stand alone feats 
 Shino- tracking & scouting skills, bug clones, dominant ambush specialist
 Shika- shadow hax
 Sakura- (No slugs) mass healing & tactical support
 Ino- generic support/healing/ambush; limited sensing
 Ten-ten- tactical support


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto
Sasuke
Choji
Sakura
Lee
Neji
Kiba
Sai
Tenten
Shino
Hinata
Ino
Shikamaru


----------



## MisterMinato23 (Jun 16, 2014)

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Rock Lee
4. Neji
5. Sakura
6. Choji
7. Sai
8. Shikamaru
9. Shino
10. KIba
11. Ino
12. Hinata
13. Tenten


----------

